# Earthworm(?) in frog tank



## Terradas (Apr 6, 2009)

When my tank light went on this morning there was awhat looked like a young earthworm crawling vertically across the glass. The only outdoor materials I use for my viv are leaves from my yard which are boiled for several minutes before being introduced. I've very careful about proper sterilization (aside from store-bought frog moss).

My real concern is what this worm is. I believe earthworms to be harmless and maybe even good for the viv, but is it possible this was some other sort of worm that could cause harm?

Regardless, I removed it and sent him out to sea. Has anyone had this happen in their viv??


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

I think this thread can help you. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/49877-white-worms.html

Do you have any pics? If its what I think it is then you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

doesnt sound like a grindle worm... it sounds like a proboscis nemertean. Did you sterilize all your plants before you put them into your viv?


----------



## decev (Dec 3, 2009)

I have a ton of white worms all over the front of my glass down towards the substrate in one of my vivs. They don't get over about .5 inches though. If that's what you have, don't worry. I was worried that mine were nemerteans at first but they never grew bigger, and even though they move their front around to sense or move, the front doesn't looked tapered and they barely can move anyway. If it looks like this:

Nemerteans

Then you might have a slight problem. Not that bad, but you probably won't be able to sustain springtails, and they are ugly.

I can't imagine an earthworm would be able to climb glass or even want to.


----------



## Terradas (Apr 6, 2009)

Well it's definitely not the white worms and it could be nemerteans.

I'm wishing I snapped a photo before i got rid of it!

It really did look mostly like an earthworm...guess I'll wait and see if more pop up.


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

Seems like it's either earthworms or nemerteans. I wouldn't remove them because they can provide a food source and are also an indication that the vivarium is striving like an ecosystem on its own...


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

ummm.... Proboscis nemerteans will WIPE OUT your microfauna. I would know, Im fighting them in a viv right now. Survived 1 roud of CO2 bombing already.


----------

